# quick tips on using a ext. tube with a nikon d300



## Vespa (Apr 11, 2011)

I picked up a cheap set of tubes to play with on my d300 and I don't really know how they work. All I can get are really dark shots? Can someone point me in the right direction to get a little better? I know they are very basic so I dont think I will get the best quality but would like to get a little better.
Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Apr 11, 2011)

If the tubes are REALLY cheap ones, they will have NO electrical contacts, and so all of the G-type Nikkor lenses, the lenses without aperture rings, will be operating ONLY at their minimum aperture when fitted to an extension tube. So....is it possible that you are using an ultra-economy tube set that has no aperture control????


----------



## Edsport (Apr 11, 2011)

That's not true. It'll be operating at the widest aperture with no electrical contacts not minimum.

Post some shots with exif and that should help determine the problem...


----------



## Overread (Apr 11, 2011)

Edsport - that is true for Canons, but not Nikons. Far as I know Canon lenses default to wide open whilst Nikons default to fully closed aperture blades. 

However surely even with the blades shut the meter would still be able to give some idea of the exposure? Check your meter readings when you're taking a shot and chances are you'll be needing flash to get a clear shot *unless you can use a tripod on a static subject and go for a longer exposure time).


----------



## Derrel (Apr 11, 2011)

Edsport said:


> That's not true. It'll be operating at the widest aperture with no electrical contacts not minimum.
> 
> Post some shots with exif and that should help determine the problem...



As Overread pointed out, Canon EF and EF-S lenses operate at their MAXIMUM apertures when used on el-cheapo extension tubes with no electronic contacts. And, as I noted in my original reply, since the OP has a Nikon camera, if his extension tubes are the el-cheapo style with no contacts, any G-style Nikkor lenses will operate at their MINIMUM aperture setting when the extension tube is in the mix.


----------



## Edsport (Apr 12, 2011)

Overread said:


> Edsport - that is true for Canons, but not Nikons. Far as I know Canon lenses default to wide open whilst Nikons default to fully closed aperture blades.
> 
> However surely even with the blades shut the meter would still be able to give some idea of the exposure? Check your meter readings when you're taking a shot and chances are you'll be needing flash to get a clear shot *unless you can use a tripod on a static subject and go for a longer exposure time).



Oh, ok sry...


----------

